# Garnet Sessionman



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

Just saw this one posted locally. Garnet Reverb Session Man Tube Head | Amps & Pedals | Windsor Region | Kijiji


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Great price !

That would be mine if it was close to me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Granny Gremlin drive time bud


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

I can grab it if someone wants it... I just can't ship the head.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Budda said:


> @Granny Gremlin drive time bud


If a preamp tube is the only issue as advertised, then that's a pretty damn good price. It is a PA/vocal version though, so the ("high sensitivity" as per the original Garnet brochures) preamps are not gonna give you the drive you'd expect from a guitar preamp (1/2 a 12AX7 each, vs guitar amps that use both halves, with the gain control on the second), but it makes for a great pedal platform and awesome for loud wide-band cleans and there is some dirt (in the preamp, but it's the power section that shines - lovely when driven, especially with proper 6CA7s in there vs EL34s, IMHO, but that is a preference thing; more hifi and bass response available on tap vs a midrange focus). The reverb is good, and if you use 2 (or more, 4 total) input channels, you can wet/dry the verb. Separate preamp gains for each input channel (and a proper active mixing stage, vs e.g. a 2 input Fender) so you could also wet/dry your dirt (amp or pedal) or whatever other effects you have. Great mod platform as well - lotta tubes and space in the chassis (I'd recommend a tech in Winnipeg for that; he likes rebuilding these with British style preamps for higher gain use - Matamp/Marshall etc)

I've seen people on kijiji try to sell these for a lot more. I doubt they are being successful, but still nice to see reasonable sellers out there.


----------

